# OKshef, с Днем рождения!



## Codru (2 Апр 2011)




----------



## Sfera (2 Апр 2011)

*Codru*, какая красота!!!!!! 

*OKshef*, позвольте присоединиться к поздравлениям!







_В нашей душе бродит ветер Аркадии,
Древней, красивой, веселой страны.
Видимо, в ней вами были украдены
Полные яркой фантазии сны.
Вы всем милы, вы нужны всем, вы лучший,
Нет вам отказа ни в чем, никогда.
Счастьем наполнена ваша сущность,
И не имеют значенья года._


----------



## Lexer (2 Апр 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Сашка (2 Апр 2011)

Поздравляю)


----------



## S.R (2 Апр 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## hub-lex (2 Апр 2011)

поздравляю! и чтобы ping всегда доходил!


----------



## Farger (2 Апр 2011)

Поздравляю, желаю всего наилучшего!!!


----------



## akok (2 Апр 2011)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## goredey (2 Апр 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Alex1983 (2 Апр 2011)

Поздравляю.


----------



## iskander-k (2 Апр 2011)

*OKshef* Поздравляю !


----------



## Drongo (2 Апр 2011)

Аркадий, дружище, сердечно поздравляю тебя с Днём Рождения. Я тебе желаю чтобы все-все пожелания, которые тебе пожелают, сбылись, чтобы этот день был самым замечательным и запоминающимся. Желаю тебе крепкого здоровья, тебе и твоим близким и хочу ещё и ещё сказать о том что ты замечательный человек и в который раз поблагодарить тебя за всю помощь и поддержку, которую я от тебя всегда могу получить. :good2: С Днём Рождения. Ура!!!


----------



## OKshef (2 Апр 2011)

Спасибо, друзья!
Жаль только, что кнопка "Спасибо" не может выразить всю благодарность за ваше внимание!
Мне очень приятно!


----------



## thyrex (3 Апр 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## zirreX (3 Апр 2011)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Tiare (3 Апр 2011)

*OKshef*, примите мои поздравления! 

Желаю здоровья - ведь часто его не хватает,
Веселья желаю - оно никогда не мешает.
Удачи желаю - она ведь приходит нечасто,
И просто желаю огромного личного счастья!
Желаю жизни без кручины,
Hе волноваться без причины,
Всегда иметь веселый вид,
Вовек не знать, где что болит.


----------



## OKshef (3 Апр 2011)

*thyrex*, *zirreX*, *Tiare*, спасибо большое!


----------



## Mila (3 Апр 2011)

​ 


​


----------



## OKshef (3 Апр 2011)

_*Спасибо!*_


----------



## Саныч (4 Апр 2011)

Поздравляю! Немного с опозданием, извини. Всех благ и здоровья.


----------



## iolka (4 Апр 2011)

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ДНЁМ ВАРЕНЬЯ!!!*​


пс... прошу прощения, что опоздала... работа(((


----------



## OKshef (4 Апр 2011)

*Саныч*, Оля, спасибо за внимание, что помните! (Дронго в прошлом году почти месяц поздравляли )


----------



## Drongo (4 Апр 2011)

*OKshef*,  а мы всех апрельских тоже месяц будем поздравлять. ))) Вот это глянул на фужерчик и невольно облизнулся, к чему бы это?


----------



## OKshef (4 Апр 2011)

Дык, душа праздника просит! И поводы есть.


----------



## Codru (4 Апр 2011)

Drongo написал(а):


> глянул на фужерчик и невольно облизнулся, к чему бы это?


созреваешь для компании Tigr&К :biggrin:


----------



## Drongo (4 Апр 2011)

*Codru*, Нееее Леонид, меня тигр никаким калачом не заманит в пьянскую комнату. :biggrin: Но вот удивительно, причём настолько, что даже сам не пойму, обычно такого не было чтобы у меня было непроизвольное сглатывание слюны при виде спиртного. :scaut:


----------



## Codru (4 Апр 2011)

Тут спиртное не причем, стаканчики уж больно красивые.


----------



## edde (5 Апр 2011)

С опозданием, но поздравляю!


----------

